# Your Ultimate Gear (wish)list



## dr croubie (Jul 31, 2012)

OK, just for a bit of fun to take our minds of the APS-C disappointment of the EOS-M, and all those "my 1DX/5D3 is borken" threads, what would be your "money no object" kit?

Think about different use scenarios, you get to put One body and One lens into each category:

Street:
For me, it's gotta be a Leica M9 Monochrome with probably a Summilux M 35/1.4.
(Close second would be a 5D3 with the 40mm pancake, I just love that little guy)

Portable Landscaping (like the kind you take on a hike):
Probably a Mamiya 7 II with the 43mm Wideangle lens, and a pocket full of Velvia and Efke R25.
(second place would go to anyone who makes a FF mirrorless. But seeing as this is money-no-object, M9 with Summilux 21/1.4. Or maybe a Hartblei H-Cam with an IQ180/Leaf Credo back, and a TS-E 24mm or 17mm, for the widest shots ever possible...)

The "I've got Bear Grylls as a butler to carry my gear" Landscape kit:
Probably one of those nice Alpa 12 4x5" Large Format cameras, if you can get a Schneider Kreuznach Super Angulon XL 47/5.6 on it (otherwise that lens on whatever Horseman).

(Portable) Wildlife (that you have to carry yourself):
1DX and 200-400 1.4x (money may be no object for this thread, getting canon to release it is another thing).

(Truck-mounted) Wildlife:
Probably 1DX and 600mm f/4 and a handful of teleconverters.

(Studio) Portraits:
I hear good things about the Hassy (Zeiss) 110mm f/2.0 Planar, and/or the Contax 645 (Zeiss) 80mm f/2, either one mounted on a Contax 645 with an 80MP IQ180 or Leaf Credo.

Sports:
1DX with whatever lens length you need, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, 200-400 1.4x, or a 500/600 f/4

Macro:
I wonder if I could hook up a Better Light 138MP Super 10K Scanning back to an Olympus 20mm or 38mm 4-12x Macro?

OK, that's enough to get started, what's your "ultimate" kit? (and feel free to add in other categories I haven't heard of).

(edit, forgot macro)


----------



## Videoshooter (Aug 5, 2012)

Why only one lens in each category? The whole idea having interchangable lenses is so that you are not limited to one option.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 5, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> OK, just for a bit of fun to take our minds of the APS-C disappointment of the EOS-M, and all those "my 1DX/5D3 is borken" threads, what would be your "money no object" kit?



.
Sorry to have to take issue with your premise, but I am not disappointed with the EOS-M camera. I just got back from a night shooting walk and was thinking about that as I walked an especially dark section of street. I decided we will be seeing some extraordinary images from that camera before this year ends.

That's a prediction.


----------



## LostArk (Aug 5, 2012)

10x of every camera and lens ever made + every camera and lens that will ever be made as it is released, unlimited film stock of every format ever, a temperature controlled bunker to store them, a full time sherpa, an IBM supercomputer with 128 terabytes of RAM, 500 petabytes of storage in a redundant RAID array, and 100 billion dollars in cash. 

/threadover


----------



## iaind (Aug 24, 2012)

Latest versions of all L series lenses plus several 1dx 1d4 5d3 and 7d bodies for starters,


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 24, 2012)

1. EOS 1DX V
2. EOS 3D
2. EOS 5D IV
3. EOS 7D II
4. EF 14-24
5. EF 24-70 f/2.8 L II IS
6. EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS III
7. EF 200 - 400L f/2.8 II IS
8. EF 14L f.1.4 IS
9. EF 24L f/1.4 IS
10. EF 35L f/1.2 IS
11. EF 50L f/1.2 IS
12. EF 85L f/1.2 IS
13. EF 100L f/2.0 II Macro IS
14. EF 135L f/1.4 II IS
15. EF 180L f/2.0 II Macro IS
16. EF 200L f/2.0 II IS
17. EF 300L f/2.0 II IS
18. EF 400L f/2.8 II IS
19. EF 500L f/2.8 II IS
20. EF 600L f/2.8 II IS
21. EF 800L f/2.8 II IS
22. EF 1200 f/2.8 II IS
23. EF 2000 f/2.8 II Macro IS
24. EF 5000 f2/8 II Macro IS
25 700EX-RT (at least 16 of them)
;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DArora (Aug 24, 2012)

Cameras:
5D III
7D II (If it is released with 8 fps or faster and 5D3's AF system otherwise 7D will do) 
1D IV
1D X

Lenses:
EF 8-15mm f/4 L Fisheye
EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II
EF 24mm f/1.4 L II
EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II
EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L II Is
EF 200-400mm f/4 L IS with 1.4x extender
EF 100mm f/2.8 L IS Macro
EF 85mm f/1.2 L II
EF 300mm f/2.8 L II IS
EF 500mm f/4 L II IS
Both 1.4x and 2.0x extenders mark III
Speedlite 600EX-RT (at least 3 of them) 
ST-E3-RT
...
...
...

Wishlist never ends..


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 25, 2012)

REALISTICALLY:

2 x 1DX
1D Mark IV
5D Mark III

16-35L II
24L II
24-70L II
70-200L II
85 f/1.2L II
100 f/2.0
135L
200 f/2L
300 f/2.8L II IS
400 f/2.8L II IS
500L II IS
600L II IS

I could live with all that 

Funny how I said realistically at the top of my post when this list is not realistic at all


----------



## GuyF (Aug 25, 2012)

Hmmm, if money is no object it would have to be:

1D X plus a few mk2 versions of the big whites (like, duh!)

I'd still keep my 5D3 for those "silent shutter" moments (take _that_ 1D X owners!).

Hasselblad H4D-200MS for when 199 megapixels just isn't enough.

But mainly a Leica M9 Mono and the Noctilux 50mm f0.95. Yum yum. I actually gave the original M9 and f0.95 serious thought but couldn't bring myself to part with the cash - you get a lot of buyer's remorse for £12k or so.

As a slight aside - if Canon can currently do f1.2, why don't they go bananas and make a sub-f1.0? Yes it'll cost the earth but the world will always have wealthy people - it's tough to produce a £5k watch and make it sell but make one with a million-buck price tag and it'll sell tomorrow.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 25, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> 1. EOS 1DX V
> 2. EOS 3D
> 2. EOS 5D IV
> 3. EOS 7D II
> ...



Nice to see people being realistic :


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 25, 2012)

This is how I read it...


Rienzphotoz said:


> 1. EOS 1DX V
> 2. EOS 3D
> 2. EOS 5D IV
> 3. EOS 7D II


Huh?


Rienzphotoz said:


> 4. EF 14-24
> 5. EF 24-70 f/2.8 L II IS
> 6. EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS III
> 7. EF 200 - 400L f/2.8 II IS


Sounds realistic


Rienzphotoz said:


> 8. EF 14L *f.1.4* IS


Yeah, right.


Rienzphotoz said:


> 9. EF 24L f/1.4 IS
> 10. EF 35L f/1.2 IS
> 11. EF 50L f/1.2 IS
> 12. EF 85L f/1.2 IS
> 14. EF 135L f/1.4 II IS


I guess IS would be useful, sometimes. The extra $25000 in cash would also be.


Rienzphotoz said:


> 17. EF 300L f/2.0 II IS


Ha


Rienzphotoz said:


> 19. EF 500L f/2.8 II IS
> 20. EF 600L f/2.8 II IS


hahaha


Rienzphotoz said:


> 21. EF 800L f/2.8 II IS
> 22. EF 1200 f/2.8 II IS


HAHAHAHA


Rienzphotoz said:


> 23. EF 2000 f/2.8 II Macro IS
> 24. EF 5000 f2/8 II Macro IS
> 25 700EX-RT (at least 16 of them)
> ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


LOL. Bonus points for creativity.


----------



## stolpe (Aug 25, 2012)

My whishlist:

EOS 1DX
EOS 5D III
EF 8-15 f/4 L
EF 14-24 f/2.8 L
EF 24-70 f/2.8 L II
EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II
EF 200 - 400L f/4 IS
EF 14L f.2.8 II
EF 24L f/1.4 II
EF 35L f/1.4
EF 50L f/1.2
EF 85L f/1.2 II
EF 100L f/2.8 Macro IS
EF 135L f/2
EF 180L f/3.5Macro
EF 200L f/2 IS
EF 300L f/2.8 II IS
EF 400L f/2.8 II IS
EF 500L f/4 II IS
EF 600L f/4 II IS
EF 800L f/5.6 IS
EF 1200 f/5.6 IS
Extender 1,4x III
Extender 2,0x III
4x 600EX-RT

That would do...


----------



## Vossie (Aug 25, 2012)

On top of what's in the bag today I'd wish:


a second 5DIII body
EF 400 2.8L IS II
TC 1.4x III + TC 2x III
TS-E 17 4.0L
TS-E 24 3.5L II
EF 8-15 4.0L
EF 24-70 2.8L II
EF 100 2.8L IS macro
MP-E 65 macro + macro twin lights
2x 600EX-RT


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 25, 2012)

stolpe said:


> My whishlist:
> 
> EOS 1DX
> EOS 5D III
> ...



What, no tilt-shift work???


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 25, 2012)

My wishlist would be:

Entry-level Full-frame model (preferably 60D sized) - barring that, a 5D Mark III
60D
8-15 f/4L Fisheye
16-35 f/2.8L II
24-105 f/4L IS
70-200 f/4L IS
200-400 f/4L IS
17-55 f/2.8 IS
35 f/1.4L
50 f/1.4
85 f/1.8
100 f/2.8L IS Macro
EF 1.4x III
ST-E3-RT
3x 600EX-RT

I would prefer the lower weight and smaller package of the f/4 zooms and non-L 50 and 85 lenses (as well as the smaller, lighter 60D body and entry-FF). Other stuff (135 f/2L, 200 f/2L IS, superteles) would be fun, but I feel like it would be underutilized. I'd need probably three different bags to carry it for travel reasons (everything, medium kit, small kit). Of course the 200-400 would probably need to be carried separately.

Edit: I think I'd have to throw in 17 f/4L and 24 f/3.5L II TS-E as well, it is a wish list, after all. I would find reasons to enjoy them.


----------



## 7enderbender (Aug 25, 2012)

I like the list the OP posted. I'd probably add a bunch of Canon FD lenses and F1 and T90 cameras to that. And all the traditional lab gear to go with it. Oh, and a new house to store and play with all that stuff.

Problem is that I also like things with six strings, two wheels and four wheels, watches that tick and hitting small white and yellow balls...So things get out of hand quickly - and the lady of the house ultimately is the CFO here...;-)


----------



## vlim (Aug 25, 2012)

5D mark III
7D mark II (if the upgrades to the actual 7D are great) or 1D mark IV

17 - 40 F/4 L
70 - 200 F/4 L IS
100 F/2.8 L IS
300 F/4 L IS II
400 F/4 L IS (not DO)

and at least 2 camera traps made with canon dslr like 550 or 600 bodies and 10 - 22 E FS lens...


----------



## Chris Geiger (Aug 25, 2012)

I want a 35-85 f/1.4 zoom with IS.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 25, 2012)

Own Canon Inc.. 8)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Own Canon Inc.. 8)



Access to any and all Canon cameras and lenses at any time, with people doing all of my post-processing


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

We could always dream of a 600-1200mm f/4.5-5.6L zoom lens, that's push-pull type 8).


----------



## DanielG. (Aug 26, 2012)

TS-E 14-105mm f/1.4L IS USM

I'd love to see how large something like this would be.


----------



## FlorentC (Aug 26, 2012)

Realistically :

*EOS 5D Mark III*, good balance between quality and size + weight

*EF 28mm ƒ/2.8 IS*, all round compact lens, I like to shoot rather wide

*Voigtländer APO Lanthar 125mm ƒ/2.5*, outstanding macro and portrait lens

*Speedlite 430EX II*, no need for the bigger model

And that's "all" !


----------



## stolpe (Aug 26, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> stolpe said:
> 
> 
> > My whishlist:
> ...



Haven't tested a tilt shift, but ok if I get to whish. That would do as well.

/ Stolpe


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 26, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > 1. EOS 1DX V
> ...


Since it was a "wishlist" I got caught up in the moment ;D ... there is an old saying "if wishers were horses, beggers would fly" or somethig like that ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 26, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> This is how I read it...
> 
> 
> Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Well, the post said it was a "wishlist" and that "money is no object" so no harm in "wishing" ;D ... there's an old saying that goes something like "if wishers were horses beggers would fly" ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 26, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Own Canon Inc.. 8)
> ...


Good one


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 26, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> We could always dream of a 600-1200mm f/4.5-5.6L zoom lens, that's push-pull type 8).


That somehow sounds a bit naughty ;D


----------



## Danielle (Sep 1, 2012)

My realistic-ish (sort of - $$$) dream list at the moment: A very small portion I already own.

7D 
1d mark iv
1dx or at least a 1ds mark iii

Canon ef-s 10-22 
Canon 16-35mm f2.8 ii
Canon 70-200mm f2.8 is ii
Canon 35mm f1.4L
Canon 50mm f1.2L
Canon 300mm f2.8 is ii
Canon 400mm f2.8 is ii


----------



## TAF (Sep 1, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> 24. EF 5000 f2/8 II Macro IS
> 
> 
> And a crane to lift it...wouldn't the front element of that lens be about 2.5m (8 feet) in dia?
> ...


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 1, 2012)

I am fairly close to my wishlist: (well kind of close)

Two 1DX body's
TS-E17 (would rarely use if ever)
TS-E 45mm (will buy the second they make the II)
TS-E 90mm (will also buy the II)
200mm 2.0 (would almost ever use because it's so heavy)
400mm 2.8 II (would never ever use because it's so heavy)
Leica M9P
Leica M Monochrom
Leica 50mm 0.95
Leica 75mm

Already own:
Two 1D IV body's
TS-E 24mm II
35mm 1.4
50mm 1.2
85mm 1.2
135mm 1.2


----------



## canonian (Sep 1, 2012)

Some of this stuff I already have. I shoot professionally, so like to have my bases covered with multiple and backup bodies. I also often use off camera flash.

> Three 5D Mark III bodies
> 35mm f/1.4L
> 50mm f/1.2L
> 85mm f/1.2L
> 100mm f/2.8L IS macro
> 16-35mm f/2.8L II
> 24-70mm f/2.8L II
> 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
> Four 600EX-RT speedlights

Honestly don't have any real interest in having the 1DX.

Now if I could only win the lottery ;D


----------



## M.ST (Sep 1, 2012)

I have all I want, but I like to have a EF 16-35 2.8 III or a EF 14-24 2.8 L in the near future and a new EF 100-400.


----------



## B.Lee (Sep 1, 2012)

Realistically...

*Bodies:*
1DX
5DIII
7D

*Lenses:*
8-15 f/4L
16-35 f/2.8L II
24-70 f/2.8L II
70-200 f/2.8L II
100 f/2.8L IS USM
400 f/2.8L IS USM

*Flashes:*
5x 600EX-RTs (currently own 2x)

Depending on the improvements of the 24-70 II, I may or may not upgrade my Tamron 24-70 VC. Otherwise, this list should suit my needs quite well. Half way there (unfortunately only in quanity, not cost) 

Red=currently owned


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

B.Lee said:


> Realistically...
> 
> *Bodies:*
> 1DX
> ...


You do not have the right to be realistic on this thread ... this thread is EXCLUSIVELY for wish list only ;D ... just kidding.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Sep 1, 2012)

Of that which exists:

And specifically which I don't already have...

Canon EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM
Canon TS-E 17mm f/4L 
Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM
Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L USM
Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM 
Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM 
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM 
Canon EF 200mm f/2L IS USM 
Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM

2 x Canon EOS 5Dmk3
1 x Canon EOS 650D
1 x Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT


Of that which does not exists:

Canon EF 14-24mm USM, w/ as good IQ as Nikkor's, and as fast as can still accept filters.


----------



## jspiteri (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's my list:

*Bodies*
1DX
5D mk3

*Zooms* 
24-70mm f/2.8L II
70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
200-400mm f/4L IS

*Primes*
14mm f/2.8 L II
TS-E 24mm f3.5L II
35mm f/1.4 L
50mm f/1.2 L
85mm f/1.2 L
100mm f/2.8 L
135mm f/2 L
500mm f/4 L IS II
600mm f/4 L IS II

And of course loads of accessories, filters etc

This really is a wish list as I own none of the items listed above but have had the pleasure of using many of them.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

I've never used a tilt shift lens before ... but saw some youtube videos about it ... would be nice to try one someday to see how it fits in with my needs.


----------



## B.Lee (Sep 1, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> B.Lee said:
> 
> 
> > Realistically...
> ...



But but it is a wish list! A realistic one.

Ok, perhaps that is a little oxymoronic...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

B.Lee said:


> Ok, perhaps that is a little oxymoronic...


Doesn't matter, this thread was meant for fun and spread some good cheer  ... this forum has brought me great cheer in the last few days as I've been sick with flu and all I did was read up on tons of topics on this forum ... took my mind off my body ache.


----------



## woollybear (Sep 1, 2012)

> EF 5000 f2/8 II Macro IS



Pretty funny!! Just out of curiosity....theoretically, how big (length and diameter) would that be?

Well I figure diameter at about 6 feet, length maybe 16 feet? Might be a bit of chore to hand hold, hope it includes IS.

Makes the Sigma 200-500 f2.8 look like a walk around lens!!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

woollybear said:


> > EF 5000 f2/8 II Macro IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah really, what was I thinking? ... I've been sick for the past few days with flu, so it must have been the flu that is affecting my head ... but if it is 16 feet I would need to buy a really big van to use it as a mobile lens case to protect the 5000 f/2.8 L IS Macro lens. ;D .... oh well, as they say, if wishes were horses, beggars would fly. ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 3, 2012)

How about the Canon EF 1600mm f/2.8L II IS lens. 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 3, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> How about the Canon EF 1600mm f/2.8L II IS lens. 8)


Why not, but I would need Santa Claus to bring it to me for Christmas


----------



## Nyc2dc (Sep 3, 2012)

Simple

14mm 2.8L II
35mm 1.4L II
135mm 2.0L II

24-70mm 2.8L II
70-200mm 2.8L IS II
200-400mm 4.0L IS

It's easy to dream


----------



## lonebear (Sep 3, 2012)

Blessed is he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein: for the time is at hand. 






The time is near, and it's all written in the sky...


----------



## GuyF (Sep 5, 2012)

lonebear said:


> Blessed is he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein: for the time is at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooo........if I think I understand what you're saying then basically there will be an announcement at Photokina of a 46mp 4.3fps, ISO 25-12800 camera with DR equal to the Nikon 800 and a new 50mm f1.0 lens.

Phew! Why didn't you just say that then?!?


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 5, 2012)

This is kind of a foolish thread, I mean wouldn't everyone just want one of everything? Hell if money doesn't matter why wouldn't you get a 1200mm f/5.6 even if you knew you'd never use it?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 5, 2012)

My wishlist, that is possible, is nearly there:

What I own:

1d X
TS-17mm
24 f1,4 II
35 f1,4
50 L
85L II
135 L

3x 580 II (Odin Controlled) with two 60x60cm boxes, 1 octa 70cm and 1 60x90cm box. Plus the new Godox battery packs (fantastic product)

What I am planning on doing to the current gear:

Sell the 17 and the 135 and buy back the 300 f2,8 IS. And replace the 35 with the mk2 when it arrives.

What I want, but isn't really a reality, keep the 135 and get the 300 L II.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 5, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> 1. EOS 1DX V
> 2. EOS 3D
> 2. EOS 5D IV
> 3. EOS 7D II
> ...



One day bro... One day! ;D


----------



## Superka (Sep 5, 2012)

1. First of All I need a Hasselblad X5 (X1) film scanner (for my Gaoersi 617 and Fuji TX-1). I shoot film, and love it. Well, at least Nikon Coolscan 8000. Canon doesn't make film scanners, and that really bad.
2. Sigma 30/1.4, Samyang 24/1.4 for my 60D I think I''ll get one of this soon.
3. Black Magic cinema camera for nature videography - Canon just can''t do it.


----------



## Gman (Sep 5, 2012)

My needs are very simple 
a PS G14, with a 24 to 240mm ƒ2 to ƒ4 zoom with an 18Mp 2/3rds CMOS backlit sensor in the same size or smaller body than the present G12!
now that's no asking too much is it


----------



## KurtStevens (Sep 5, 2012)

Leica m9-p along with the 50 .95 as well as the 35 1.4.

Next on the list would be the 85 1.2 and another 5d3 would be grand. 

There are more that I want but this would be ideal.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh M9 or M10 definitely.

I owned a 50/.095 for a few years. I was converted to M by Marty Forscher.

The lens is soft at .095, better at 2.0 and ok, but not great by 5.6

It uses the outer bayonet on Canon RF cameras. No such thing on Leica M's. 
I had one, it fit and focused on the M3 I had at the time. It brought up the right frame.

It also blocked the viewfinder... who major bigtime!

I shot jazz ensembles, with 2475 recording, wide open... with that lens in the late 70's and early 80's.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got what I think it ok.

For Hasselblad: 
500c/m 
553el/x
SWC 38mm
60mm
80mm
2x Mutar
250mm
and 350mm

For Leica:
M4-2
M4-p
M6ttl
28 summicron asph
35 summicron asph
50 summicron
90 summicron apo asph

and for Canon
two EOS-5's
5dmkII
20/2.8
28/1.8
28/2.8
50/1.4
100/2.8 macro usm
300/4.0
1.4x

I think soon, as soon as my clutch is better... a 16-35/2.8 USM

And pie in the sky (after an M9) a 300/2.8


----------



## willis (Sep 7, 2012)

All from Canon.. Not really 8)

But really, bodies:
- 1D (X) *
- 5D Mark (III) *

Lenses:
- 16-35 F2.8L II 
- 24-70 F2.8L II
- 85 F1.2L II
- 100 F2.8L Macro 
- 135 F2L
- 70-200 F2.8L II
- 400 F2.8L II
- 1.4X and 2X extenders

Flashes:
- 2x 600EX-RT
- Macro Twin Light MT-24EX

That's kind of what I've planned to have someday, I won't add accessories and studio setups.. list would be bit too long! ;D
* < Latest model.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 8, 2012)

willis said:


> All from Canon.. Not really 8)
> 
> But really, bodies:
> - 1D (X) *
> ...



Whatchoo talkin' about willis?

I couldn't pass that up, sorry.


----------



## willis (Sep 8, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Whatchoo talkin' about willis?
> 
> I couldn't pass that up, sorry.


Yeahh, heard that so many times. ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 8, 2012)

willis said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatchoo talkin' about willis?
> ...



Oh I bet and now you got one more idiot to say it again ;D


----------

